# Body shapers



## tsims (Jun 30, 2006)

has anyone ever tried any of these, like spanx or better yet the brazillian squeem they got one that lifts your booty too.

i have been searching for tops to help control my belly fat, but gosh there are so many so shirts i want outside that box.

i do try to diet, and exercise (some) but i cant lose this belly fat to save my life, when i was young i could eat all day long and never move from the couch and still always weighed under 100lbs. i blame this on my kids, brats!! i spending thier inheritence (sp).

anyway if anyone has tried any kind of these can you let me know how it worked out.

ts


----------



## SamanthaBNYC (Jul 2, 2006)

I tried a high-powered one a few years ago (it was a generic one), and it hurt . It felt like it squished my belly fat up to my neck. There are different types of lycra/spandex, they have low-power spandex, medium-power spandex, and high-power spandex (it basically refers to the stretchability &amp; recovery). I would suggest you start off with one that has low-power spandex and then build up to the high-power spandex. The one I had was high-power spandex and it was quite a shock.


----------



## shockn (Jul 2, 2006)

Whatever you do, don't get a waist cincher if you can help it. Same for the "hi rise" brief underwear. Cause no matter what one of them is going to roll and then it just looks funky. They make unitard and cami shapers which IMO are the best choice just make sure they have a built in bra


----------



## tsims (Jul 2, 2006)

thanks, for the info, very informative, i do know that compression can help in shrinking areas, like when i had cast on my arm it made my left arm (the one i broke) smaller than my right and it still is , that was 30 years ago. i just dont know about it working on something like this.

i think i will go see if there is any scientific research on this.

thanks again, i learned something.

ts


----------



## Elisabeth (Jul 3, 2006)

The best body Shapers (BTW..these are not!!! your mothers Girdle..shudder!!!!!) I have found have been in England ( I think Liz Hurley's *Beach* line mght even have some)...and from Wolford based in Austria...www.wolford.com.

In the States, the best I have found are from *Macy's*...but I forget the brand name.....



. I would also recommend spending as much as you can afford on this accessory. I don't do that very often, but speaking from experience, it cinches some very important organs...and you want good quality. Very few products are worth spending the extra money for, but this is for sure one of them.

My Bf was doing the laundry while I was down for a few days..turned my white one Purple!! I was kinda pissed, but not too pissed, he was cool enough to do my laundry after all...!! But now I have to get a new one, too.


----------



## tsims (Jul 3, 2006)

thanks elisabeth,

i will defnitely check those places out, i dont mind spending $$$. i just want a good one. My hubby is the same, everything goes in the machine, no sorting and stuff as much as you can get in there. LOL.

here is what i got.






=Triple filtered cotton lining provides superior absorption and perfect comfort.

= Our Body Shapers accelerates weight loss through high compression,

=perspiration and micromassage.

=Reduces measurements 1 to 4 inches within 30 days.

=Enhances entire figure.

=Body Shaper Lifts breasts and buttocks.

=BodyShapers Reduces saddle bags.

=Immediately reduces the waistline.

=Flattens tummy comfortably.

=Corrects posture.

=Relieves most kinds of lower back pain (consult your physician).

=Adjustable bra straps for total comfort.

=Double hook &amp; eye front closure.

=Open bottom with double hook and eye on thighs for convenient sizing.

=Daily recommended use: 8 to 10 hours.

=Bodyshaper is a Fajas type girdlequeens shapewear, girdles

=Available colors: Nude and Black

hope it works,

ts

this keeps going in my previous answer


----------



## Elisabeth (Jul 4, 2006)

tsims..You're welcome. That one looks good...which company is it from? Let us know if it's comfortable, what you think, etc! You could be the trailblazer



for Body Shapers.


----------



## tsims (Jul 4, 2006)

i will let you know, this one is brazillian squeem (and all brazillian women are hot) i ordered it from 411 glamour (they were the cheapest), still quit pricey at $109.00, but i thought it looked like it might cover all those problems of riding up or down, and it lifts you chest and your booty while holding in your tummy, i think the weightloss of 1 to 4 inches is probably due to more of a person losing water weight , but will see.

i will keep you guys updated on how it works.

ts


----------



## eightthirty (Jul 4, 2006)

I second NO WAIST CINCHERS. I got one from Fredericks of Hollywood and it damn near knocked the wind out of me after a few hours. Plus, I'm certain you could see the seams. The one above looks great, but it seems similar in regards to seams as the Fredericks Waist Cincher. You will have to be very careful of what you wear. Basically, it only affords you a bit more room than you've got know because you can't wear anything tight or even remotely fitting. To top it all off, they're uncomfortable as hell. At least with working out you feel good. Can you afford to squeeze in 8 minutes of working out in the morning? If so, you might check out Jorge Cruise, author of 8 Minutes in the Morning to a Flat Belly.

I too, tried everything under the sun to mask the appearance of my bulging tummy, but mask away, manipulate your clothes, read articles about what makes you appear slimmer in the waist area or what bathing suit to wear.....It only made me sink further into belly hell. I manipulated my clothing so much that I thought I looked good and I allowed myself more freedoms (e.g. more beer, more buffets). Nothing will control your belly fat aside from proper diet and exercise (or liposuction, but that too, can be temporary).

My only hope is to help you and motivate you to workout instead of trying to find ways to mask it. It's an insecurity for me and I couldn't wear the waist cincher everywhere so at the end of the day....I was still left feeling insecure. I don't particularly care how anyone thinks I look, but I do care that I have gained weight and that it's not good for me or my physical health. If you need anymore info, please feel free to PM me!! We also have a Health/Fitness Forum where you can get tons of ideas to banish your belly fat!!


----------



## Gwendela (Jul 4, 2006)

I have only used a one piece with a built in bra and underwear. I only wear it when I'm wearing a dress and I want a smooth silhouette.


----------



## tsims (Jul 4, 2006)

yhea i know ET's i have to lose it the honest way. 8 minutes in the morning, ha ha ha ha .uh NO! but i do have 8 minutes around 12 am after everyone has gone to bed, i just got a ab lounger and have been using it faithfully for the last week, hopefully it won't wind up being a sweater holder like the rest.

i am going to go check out the fitness forum and the jorge curise video. that sounds real interesting.

oobladi - i think that is probably their main job, to work for a smoother silhouette in dress clothes, sigh, i dont get wear that stuff much.

ts

ts


----------



## Gwendela (Jul 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *tsims* yhea i know ET's i have to lose it the honest way. 8 minutes in the morning, ha ha ha ha .uh NO! but i do have 8 minutes around 12 am after everyone has gone to bed, i just got a ab lounger and have been using it faithfully for the last week, hopefully it won't wind up being a sweater holder like the rest.
i am going to go check out the fitness forum and the jorge curise video. that sounds real interesting.

oobladi - i think that is probably their main job, to work for a smoother silhouette in dress clothes, sigh, i dont get wear that stuff much.

ts

ts

My Mom has the ab lounger I always hop on it when I'm at her house. I use a big ball to work my abs on. Good luck and I'll see you on the fitness forum.


----------



## tsims (Jul 4, 2006)

i bought a exercise ball, my darn cat pop it. LOL

ts


----------



## maddyxo (May 9, 2011)

I bought these shapewear corsets for my wedding after seeing them on How to Look Good Naked, where Gok Wan fitted one on a lady and it worked a treat!

http://www.theapparelplace.com/productdetails.asp?productcode=TW1007

http://www.theapparelplace.com/productdetails.asp?productcode=TW1009

They are from theapparelplace and are extra strong control and work just great, my dress size dropped! I have had mine a few months now and can recommend them highly.

hope this helps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## monalisa034 (Sep 1, 2011)

I have tried waist cincher. Waist cincher is most effective in shaping the body.


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Sep 1, 2011)

I don't need a shaper, I am proud to say. But I would like something to minimize my butt.


----------



## Ishara (Sep 23, 2011)

[SIZE=10pt]Shape wear garments instantly shape and slim the body by flattening desired areas such as the stomach, waist, hips, buttocks, back, and thighs. Shape wear garments can make you look thinner and help hide trouble areas. Shape wear garments are worn like active underwear underneath any type of clothing (from body-tight fashions to lose/baggy styles) without showing through under your clothing. Shape wear garments are usually made of special materials such as nylon, Lycra, and spandex and usually have flat seams so that there are no visible seams showing through.[/SIZE]


----------



## divadoll (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm waiting for my corset  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## spittingpink (Oct 2, 2011)

I love Gok's underwear range! I have tons of his stuff! its fab!


----------



## pandy1021 (Oct 4, 2011)

My wife isn't using body shapers even before. She had a very natural sexy body shape for me and I don't need her to require on herself anything like that. I just recommended her having the natural and sexy look other than using and trying as well suffering herself from some body shapers that mostly don't work.


----------



## nancywilliam123 (Nov 25, 2011)

Body shapers are nothing new. Women have been wearing them in one form or another for decades. Today, more and more women are using them to get the shape that they want beneath their clothing without spending hours at the gym.

Faja Salome


----------



## addiemartin (Nov 29, 2011)

Nothing special about body shapers i don't think, it's just kidding yourself.


----------



## divadoll (Nov 29, 2011)

That would depend on your body shape.  Body shapers can work miracles or nothing at all, depends on how you looked before you put it on.  Its not that you are fooling yourself but you can fool others.  Hide that muffin top or push up those boobs that have reacted to gravitational pull, smooth out those saddle bags etc.  A good foundation makes the dress.  



> Originally Posted by *addiemartin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nothing special about body shapers i don't think, it's just kidding yourself.


----------



## katana (Nov 29, 2011)

I think that is something some women may have believed but its not true.

The reason your arm got smaller (as would a leg in the same situation) is due to muscle atrophy. You are unable to use or excercise that muscle for an extended period of time, causing it to weaken and "shrink"

The only other way compression would work is when someone is growing. Such as chinese women creating smaller feet by restricting the room they have to grow, or ancient civilizations that would alter there skull shape or other body part from childhood, while it is still forming and growing.

 



> Originally Posted by *tsims* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> thanks, for the info, very informative, i do know that compression can help in shrinking areas, like when i had cast on my arm it made my left arm (the one i broke) smaller than my right and it still is , that was 30 years ago. i just dont know about it working on something like this.
> 
> ...




I agree with Diva, its not about fooling yourself, but feeling better about yourself and more comfortable in your clothing.It can make clothing look better on you. The majority of celebrities wear them at shows, on redcarpets, at big events....etc. Even the very slim actresses have talked about wearing them.



> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That would depend on your body shape.  Body shapers can work miracles or nothing at all, depends on how you looked before you put it on.  Its not that you are fooling yourself but you can fool others.  Hide that muffin top or push up those boobs that have reacted to gravitational pull, smooth out those saddle bags etc.  A good foundation makes the dress.


----------

